# What kind of chicken is this?



## chickenaholic (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure if you can tell this young. This chick just hatched today. I ordered a "barn yard" mix of hatching eggs so I have no clue on what she could be..any guesses???


----------



## chickenaholic (Apr 11, 2013)

By the way, he/she hatched out of an olive green colored egg


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Easter Egger mix


----------

